# L225 Brakes



## beaverplt (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi all, I have a 70's ish L225 that I need to do a brake job on from the pedal down. I've had this tractor for almost 20 years and never needed to do anything other than routine maintenance to it, so I'm not sure where is the best place to get the parts. My local dealer is out of his mind with his pricing, so I'm hoping someone here can point me in a good direction. Thanks


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello beaverplt,

Good to have you aboard the tractor forum.

There is a set of brake shoes on ebay for an L225 for $67 + $15 shipping. 

Kubota parts are expensive. Check with Messick's (see ad at top of page) for Kubota parts. They sometimes list aftermarket parts where available. You can also look up Kubota Parts, P/Ns, and cost in their Kubota parts diagrams section. 

Also check at tractorhouse.com in their "dismantled Machines" section for salvaged L225's when prices are extremely high.


----------



## beaverplt (Jul 4, 2012)

Super info. Thank you so much. I can't start this until winter, so there may be more questions along the way.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Messick's may also have rebuilt parts for your Kubota L225. Rebuilt parts are usually good quality, from my experience. 

You can also get parts diagrams for your Kubota from Messick's. Go into their parts diagrams section, click on Kubota, and enter L225 for your model. Click on whatever diagram you want and they will email it to you in a heartbeat.


----------

